# Here's my guy, Festus



## dixie_belle (Oct 18, 2012)

We've had Festus for a while now. He is just so sweet. But he can be really naughty, too. He'll chase one horse to play and when that horse gets tired, he'll switch to another one. But I really like having a little long ear. He has personality plus.

Pictures added in a seperate post. Sigh, I've simply got to get more technological advanced.


----------



## chandab (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry, I don't see any pics.


----------



## dixie_belle (Oct 19, 2012)

OK, let's try this again, this time WITH pictures


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2012)

He is very cute


----------



## chandab (Oct 19, 2012)

Cute little longear.


----------



## dixie_belle (Oct 20, 2012)

And, besides being cute, he is sweet, sweet, sweet. I had no experience with donkeys prior to getting him and I just sorta assumed he'd be a mini horse with long ears. WRONG. He has turned out to be sweeter than any of the horses, a real love bug. I can go out there and sit on the ground in front of him and pet him and he will lay his little head on my shoulder and sorta doze off. And when I give the horses a cookie, if they get your finger - too bad, so sad. Maybe you can grow another one. But Festus takes it very gently out of my hand. He is so careful. I'm so glad I got a mini donkey. And he can be quite naughty, too. He loves to play. He'll chase one horse and they'll play and when that horse gets tired and won't play anymore, he'll just move on to another one. He has even been known to take the halters off of the horses. How he does that without fingers and thumbs, I'll never know. And he'll just follow along with the horses where ever we go. No need to put a lead on him. If the horses are coming in, he'll come in. I just love him to death.


----------

